# Filter comparison guide



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I just came across this on another forum. It's a comparison sheet for canister filter specs and HOB filter specs, and thought it would be useful:

Canister filters:
http://www.petsolutions.com/Info.aspx?id=59

HOB filters:
http://www.petsolutions.com/Info.aspx?id=401


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

That's some great info.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

comparing two types of Eheims - 2213 and 2215

Power consumption : 2x2213 = 16W, 1x2215=15W
Maximum Gallonage : 2x2213 = 110Gal, 1x2215 75Gal

so 2x2213 is far more efficient than one 2215 in terms of power consumption.

Is using two 2213 really that much better than one 2215?



ameekplec. said:


> I just came across this on another forum. It's a comparison sheet for canister filter specs and HOB filter specs, and thought it would be useful:
> 
> Canister filters:
> http://www.petsolutions.com/Info.aspx?id=59
> ...


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

conix67 said:


> Is using two 2213 really that much better than one 2215?


The specs seem to indicate so.

What they don't show are the advantages like being able to run different media in each filter if you want, not having to worry about cleaning a filter and killing of all your bacteria colonies, redunancy should something go wrong with one filter, two outputs to create currents in the tank and I'm sure there are others that more tank and filter laden members can come up with.

Don't forget, there are the disadvatages of extra cost (~50-60%), extra gear to see or try hide in your tank and in your stand just off the top of my head.

Just my $0.02


----------

